# Audi Concert II: Which plug is the antenna?



## tasslehawf (Sep 29, 2001)

Ok. Audi concert II. It appears to have two different antenna plugs (left side of the photo). The Scosche antenna adapter I got plugs into the yellow one and the Crutchfield antenna adaptor plugs into the white one. You can see in the second photo that there are cables for both connections. I checked and we don't have satellite radio.

So which one is the real antenna and why two?



















Scosche:









Crutchfield adaptor:


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

The Diversity antenna system uses 4 antennae -- there's a box in the hatch which gets the signal from all 4 and picks the strongest and sends that to the headunit over the larger connector. The smaller connector supplies power to the Diversity unit.


----------



## tasslehawf (Sep 29, 2001)

Ah. So the larger connector is the correct antenna. But I wonder why there is an adaptor to use the smaller one as an antenna.


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

I did some more research and it seems that the newer models that get the Concert II+ or Symphony II+ (both double-DIN units) don't use the Diversity setup. They use 2 antenna leads and choose whichever one is stronger. The only A3s that are still equipped with the Diversity system are those that have the RNS-E nav.

Your radio is the original Concert II so it still uses Diversity.

I see that you're putting in an Alpine unit--you might check with someone who has done an aftermarket conversion and ask what they did about the antenna connections.


----------



## tasslehawf (Sep 29, 2001)

Since I'm going to have both antenna adapters, maybe I could splice them together? We don't listen to the radio much, so I'm not too concerned.

I'm thinking perhaps the larger connector is the correct one, since that's the adaptor Crutchfield sells. They seem to have their sh*t together.


----------



## gearshifter6 (Mar 18, 2007)

I have an Alpine IVA-D105 flip-out monitor head unit and could not get any radio reception with the smaller antenna lead. I have not tried the bigger one the crutchfield photo shows, but am curious as to whether it'll work or not. Please keep us informed.


----------



## tasslehawf (Sep 29, 2001)

"Audi: If you want to customize our technological wonders...go buy a Volkswagen instead"


----------



## kitguyy (Oct 23, 2011)

Does anyone have a solution to this? I used the Scosche connector but the reception is terrible. Does the other connector work better? Thanks.


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

Read the 2nd post.....

The big connector on the left on the back of the radio is the antenna connector. However you must also provide power to the antenna system using the connector to the right of the antenna connection or you get bad reception.


----------



## SanRob (Sep 16, 2011)

hey i was wondering what wiring harness did you use for this install


----------



## kitguyy (Oct 23, 2011)

mike3141 said:


> Read the 2nd post.....
> 
> The big connector on the left on the back of the radio is the antenna connector. However you must also provide power to the antenna system using the connector to the right of the antenna connection or you get bad reception.


Something doesn't make sense. Why are there two types of connectors if one is power and the other is signal? If that's the case then what's the purpose of the blue wire on the antenna adapter? 

If I get this right, the blue wire on the adapter is useless, I just need to connect the crutchfield antenna adapter to the SMB connector (black connector), and the blue wire from the HU (antenna power) to the FAKRA connector (yellow connector). Can anyone confirm this? Thanks.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

mike3141 said:


> The Diversity antenna system uses 4 antennae -- .


No, no no... TWO antennae. 



mike3141 said:


> I did some more research and it seems that the newer models that get the Concert II+ or Symphony II+ (both double-DIN units) don't use the Diversity setup.


Wrong wrong wrong... they DO use diversity. -Always have, always will.

They have now however changed from switched diversity to phase diversity. This means that the amplifiers are run and 'selected' differently, for want of a better word.

Same with RNS-E, it uses the old single-DIN concert switched diversity system.

One is FAKRA, one is the old AM/FM antenna connector, they have different electrical characteristics. A receiver designed to use a FAKRA signal will not match with an old-style connector, nor vice-versa. 

As to which you would need, I can't say, but I do know that ALL A3's ever sold in the USA use diversity antenna systems.


----------

